
What do you think about opening doors with the flash of your smartphone? - Laura-Vieujean
HAVR, the first smart lock opening with light. 
A patented and safe solution that functions without a bridge or Bluetooth, but works with an encrypted code in the flash of your smartphone !
======
DrScump
My first reaction is that the pattern would be readable by other devices
nearby (including skimmers designed for that purpose). I guess that wouldn't
matter if there was an underlying sequence-changing algorithm known only to
both devices, a la spread-spectrum frequency hopping.

------
sheraz
so I'm guessing something like Time-based One-Time Password algorithm (TOTP)
then flashed out from flashlight to the sensor on the door?

Why not just TOTP in my google Authenticator app then just type into keypad?

Like this:
[https://github.com/cathalgarvey/formadoor](https://github.com/cathalgarvey/formadoor)

------
gus_massa
How well does it work in a sunny day?

~~~
Laura-Vieujean
This new technology works in all types of weather. HAVR, reacts not with
sunlight as such but with the bright transmission of the flash (on-off
tones/signals), a little bit as a unique morse code.

~~~
gus_massa
I understand that it's not opened by a lot of light, but with some pattern in
the light intensity.

My question is how reliable it is in a sunny day when there is a lot of
background light and the signal to noise is much smaller. Do you have a
working prototype?

